# Meyer King Pin replacement



## battags (Aug 8, 2004)

Can anyone walk me through the best way to replace a king pin on a Meyer 7.5 plow? I have had several suggestions on how to dump pressure from the angling rams (on truck, off truck, using spare couplers to bleed pressure, etc). Should I unbolt the rams from the A frame?

Also, any benifit to greasable king pins? My guess is that they will sheer off just as fast as a regular one.

Thanks!

Brian


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

King bolt...or pivot pins?..which are you replacing?


----------



## battags (Aug 8, 2004)

B&B;646259 said:


> King bolt...or pivot pins?..which are you replacing?


King bolt. I was able to get it realigned, but not without the help of a second person. I used a spare set of couplings to bleed the pressure off the angling rams. I then hammered the A frame down to force the fluid out of the hoses. Getting the bolt holes aligned was a little challenging though. Next time I will just unbolt the angling rams to align the A frame.

I used a grade 8 bolt this time too. Meyer's OEM bolt was a grade 5. I know the 8 is harder but it is also technically more brittle. It will be interesting to see how long this one lasts.

B


----------

